# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Beirut (Βηρυτός)

## Παναγιώτης

Η Βηρυτός ((Bayrut - Beirut)) ήταν τη δεκαετία του '60 και του '70 ένα από τα σημαντικότερα λιμάνια της Μεσογείου. Ήταν μία από τις σημαντικότερες πύλες της Μ΄σης Ανατολής.

Γενικά (πληροφορίες από τον Αμερικάνικο Πιλότο http://www.nga.mil/portal/site/marit...c24fd73927a759):

Το λιμάνι προστατεύεται από ένα μόλο με βορειανατολική κατεύθυνση που δημιουργεί τέσσερις λιμενολεκάνες μπορούν να εξυπηρετηθούν πλοία μέχρι 96.800 dwt, μήκος 265 m και βύθισμα 12,9 m. Το λιμάνι μπορέι να εξυπηρετήσει ρορο, κοντέινερ και φορτηγά βαπόρια ενώ υπάρχει και τέρμιναλ πετρελαίου στα ανοιχτά περίπου 0,7 μίλια ΝΑ της κεφαλής τρου μόλου. Δυστυχώς υπάρχουν αρκετά ναυάγια χαρτογραφημνένα όμως στην προσέγγιση του λιμανιού.
Beirut1.jpg
(Πηγή εικόνας ιστοσελίδα του λιμανιού http://www.portdebeyrouth.com/)

Η Βηρυτός ήταν γνωστή στους ναυτικούς (και όχι μόνο) για τη νυχτερινή ζωή και τη διασκέδαση λόγω ίσως και της γαλλικής επιρροής (ο Λίβανος ήταν γαλλικό προτεκτοράτο) τη λέγανε "το Παρίσι της Ανατολής" Δυστυχώ ς με τον εμφύλιο της δεκαετίας του '80 ή πόλη είχε μεγάλες καταστροφές.



> Ράδα κάποιου μεσογειακού λιμανιού (μάλλον Βηρυτός) αρχές της δεκαετίας του '60.

----------


## dk

Το λιμανι και η πολη της Βηρυτου στο Λιβανο.

app0010.jpg 

app0011.jpg

----------


## Tsikalos

Ένα πανάρχαιο λιμανάκι στις ακτές της Μεσογείου. ¶ποψη της Βύβλου στο Λίβανο, μία πόλη ζωντανό μουσείο Φοινίκων , ελλήνων και χριστιανικής περιόδου.
Με μπαράκια υπαίθρια και πολύ καλό φαγητό

----------


## emerald

Καλημέρα!Μερικές φωτό από το λιμάνι της Βηρυττού.
DSC00430.jpg
DSC00431.jpg
DSC00433.jpg
DSC00432.jpg
DSC00434.jpg

----------


## emerald

Με αφορμή τις φωτογραφίες που ανέβασα από το Λίβανο, θυμήθηκα τη συμβολή των πλοίων ανθωπιστικής βοήθειας κατά την περίοδο των εχθροπραξιών στο Λίβανο το 2006.Θα ήθελα να σας παραθέσω κάποια links που αναφέρονται σε αυτά τα γεγονότα και θεωρώ οτι θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον να τους ρίξετε μια ματιά.

_"Μετά από αίτημα του Υπουργείου Εξωτερικών, βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη  επιχείρηση εκκενώσεως και ασφαλούς μεταφοράς από το Λίβανο Ελλήνων, οι  οποίοι έχουν υποβάλλει σχετικό αίτημα στις διπλωματικές μας αρχές,  αναφέρεται σε ανακοίνωση του Γενικού επιτελείου Εθνικής Αμυνας, που  εκδόθηκε αργά το βράδυ της Κυριακής, ήδη η Φρεγάτα «ΨΑΡΑ» του Πολεμικού  Ναυτικού πλέει προς λιμένα του Λιβάνου για το σκοπό αυτό._

_Ταυτόχρονα, άλλη μία φρεγάτα και δύο αρματαγωγά βρίσκονται σε άμεση  ετοιμότητα απόπλου, για συμμετοχή στην επιχείρηση. Για τον Λίβανο  απέπλευσε και το πλοίο "Ιεράπετρα" προκειμένου να παραλάβει από εκεί  ευρωπαίους πολίτες. Το "Ιεράπετρα" ανήκει στη λασηθιωτική εταιρία ΛΑΝΕ  και θα προσεγγίσει πρώτα στην Λεμεσό, απ' όπου θα παραλάβει γιατρούς οι  οποίοι θα προσφέρουν ιατρική βοήθεια σε τραυματίες. Η αποστολή του  "Ιεράπετρα" χαρακτηρίζεται από τη ΛΑΝΕ ως ανθρωπιστική. "_

Πηγή πληροφοριών: 
_http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/new....aspx?p=166627

_ _"Πάνω από 75 τόνοι  φαρμακευτικής βοήθειας, μεταφέρθηκαν με ασφάλεια στον Λίβανο. Κατά τη  συνεργασία της Greenpeace με τους Γιατρούς Χωρίς Σύνορα, έγιναν τρία  ταξίδια από τη Λάρνακα στη Βυρητό με το Rainbow Warrior να μεταφέρει το  φαρμακευτικό υλικό."
_
Πηγή πληροφοριών:_http://www.greenpeace.org/greece/news/rainbow-warrior-2_


_
_

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Emerald!
Ωραία να γνωρίζει κανείς, μέσω του φόρουμ, ξένα λιμάνια  :Very Happy:

----------


## emerald

> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Emerald!
> Ωραία να γνωρίζει κανείς, μέσω του φόρουμ, ξένα λιμάνια


Να 'σαι καλά φίλε Appia_1978! :Smile:

----------

